
Natural nuclear fission reactor - rms
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_nuclear_reactor
======
raphar
I found this story some time ago before I knew Hacker News.

The sites where I found it at the time were:

an excerpt from The Ages of Gaia, James Lovelock (story like):
[http://www.alamut.com/proj/98/nuclearGarden/bookTexts/Lovelo...](http://www.alamut.com/proj/98/nuclearGarden/bookTexts/Lovelock_Oklo.html)

and department of energy (fact like):
<http://www.ocrwm.doe.gov/factsheets/doeymp0010.shtml>

~~~
rms
My source was <http://kottke.org/09/11/natural-nuclear-reactors> which also
has some more links

